# Is it possible to remove fish tank smell?



## moccor (May 23, 2013)

So I tried to search first, because I highly doubt I am the only one that has this problem. But I don't really see how to search by sub-forums, only the whole forum, so it doesn't work well. And searching Google only yielded results on how to clean a fish tank filled with water and fish haha. So I have a fish tank that I already cleaned twice with bleach and I do believe I was rough with doing so, so I am not sure where the smell could be or if its even removable. Anyone have any home remedies or even store-bought remedies?


----------



## Rhodin (May 23, 2013)

moccor said:


> So I tried to search first, because I highly doubt I am the only one that has this problem. But I don't really see how to search by sub-forums, only the whole forum, so it doesn't work well. And searching Google only yielded results on how to clean a fish tank filled with water and fish haha. So I have a fish tank that I already cleaned twice with bleach and I do believe I was rough with doing so, so I am not sure where the smell could be or if its even removable. Anyone have any home remedies or even store-bought remedies?


Is the tank currently a fish tank again(inhabited by fish) or did you want to use it for something else?

if you are keeping fish or other aquatic creatures this may work 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089688&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moccor (May 23, 2013)

Rhodin said:


> Is the tank currently a fish tank again(inhabited by fish) or did you want to use it for something else?
> 
> if you are keeping fish or other aquatic creatures this may work
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4089688&f=PAD/psNotAvailInCA/No


Sorry, I should have specified that. No I just want to use it for some tarantulas in the future. I thought cleaning it twice with bleach would do away with any smells like that, but maybe I didn't use enough bleach as I didn't measure it with a cup. But still, I let it sit outside for a couple days. Cleaned it with bleach and water. Then let it sit outside for a couple days (I wanted it to get rained on). And then I cleaned it once more and waited a couple hours for it to dry then I brought it inside. I hope that after I add the substrate that it would kinda mask it or remove it, but it would suck if that didn't happen. So if its possible I just want to be safe and try to remove the smell beforehand


----------



## 3skulls (May 23, 2013)

Try warm water and vinegar..?
If it still has a smell after all of that, I would guess the silicone has trapped the smell somehow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned (May 23, 2013)

Sun would probably do more than rain in terms of removing smell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moccor (May 23, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Try warm water and vinegar..?
> If it still has a smell after all of that, I would guess the silicone has trapped the smell somehow?


There is some discoloration on the silicon in the 2 corners. Maybe I should cut it out and apply some more? I'm not worried about doing a bad job of it, because it'll be covered by dirt haha. So should I use vinegar and water, and then bleach and water again? Or is it fine to leave the vinegar?



poisoned said:


> Sun would probably do more than rain in terms of removing smell.


Well it was outside for a total of like 10 days I think, I originally just used the bleach to make sure there was nothing that would harm a tarantula and hoped the rain would rinse anything off that I didn't get. Then after researching on this forum, I found out that its suggested to also use 1 part bleach 9 parts water. And I made sure to rinse it well both times of course.


----------



## moccor (May 30, 2013)

Following up, yesterday I cleaned it with a 1 part vinegar 9 parts water and there was still a slight smell coming from it. But I filled the tank anyway with the substrate and I don't smell anything at all. I think it must have been stuck in a crack in the bottom corner or in the clear gel stuff that water-proofed it (can't think of the name of it as I'm typing this... any other day I could). Thanks a lot again for the opinions and suggestions


----------

